# dead motor controller board!



## minerva (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi guys,
Has anyone out there any experience with blown motor controller boards (the KB electronics type).
Yesterday my lathe stopped mid cut after a brief over-speed. On investigating all the usual starting parameters seem normal except on switching the speed pot to on, display remains at zero and motor does not move!
I have looked at (I think) the normal sources for info but to date no success. The board is of the KBLC-240D type which appears to have 2 SCR's (A69108) and 3 Power diodes (DB8010L) rather than the MOSFETs referred to in most of the docs. readily available (LMS for example). I can find no data sheets for either type of component although it was suggested on one document that an equivalent for the diodes is/are TIC106M but without reference to the spec of the original I am wary of going down that road.
Any help would be appreciated.
Regards ,
Terry T


----------



## minerva (Oct 30, 2010)

Pat,
thanks for your rapid reply,
The board in question however does not have the fuses shown on the LMS notes ( I think this is a recent innovation) the only fuse is external to the unit and checks out ok.
The problem seems to be on the board but the components used are either not now available or the manufacturers are keeping the relevant info very close to their chest! which makes it very difficult to source replacements.
Regards 
Terry


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 30, 2010)

Minerva,

PM me your email address and I'll send you the schematic and the componenet listing for the KBL 240 series......


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 30, 2010)

Terry ..

The controller SCR's on my Warco WM16 mill went s/cct some months ago.
Same controller board. Fuse blew on switch on. 

The only thing I could ascertain was that they were isolated tab SCR's.

Replaced mine with S8020L, P/N 145-6983. From Farnell, Leeds.

http://uk.farnell.com/littelfuse/s8020l/thyristor-20a-800v-to-220/dp/1456983?Ntt=145-6983

Been working OK for about six months now, so I presume they are suitable. ( 800V 20A )

BTW Lokk at the similarity between the diode you quote and the Littelfuse D8020L ?? No 'B' 

Could there be a D8010L? ie 800v 10A ?? Part # not recognised at Farnell, but they may exist ?

Dave BC


----------



## minerva (Oct 31, 2010)

Well Guys,
Thats what I call service :bow:
John,
this morning I received the schematics and manual. The accompanying BOM provided the info. required viz.
the SCR's are listed as S8020L and the Diodes D8020L.
A quick trawl round located stocks and a call to Digi -Key via their free phone number on a Sunday morning has I hope facilitated a fix! they have both components in stock at good prices whereas I was struggling to find a UK supplier.
BC
many thanks for your input .Your comments with regard to the SCR's have been verified see above the KB electronics BOM actually states D8020L for the diodes so I have taken that as read


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 31, 2010)

Guys, 

there's also Crickelwood Electronics for spares for our controllers if ever you need...or just pm me and I'll see what I can do


----------



## minerva (Oct 31, 2010)

John,
I looked on the Cricklewood site , RS and Maplins but could find no mention of the components listed in the BOM. Farnells listed only the SCR and a straight search on the diodes brought up Digi key.UK which listed both components . A free phone call amazingly found a 24/7 order line which did the business 
(I hope, only time will tell)
again many thank for your input which has proved so far invaluable
Regards 
Terry


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 31, 2010)

terry,

I should have mentioned, I do not always use OEM parts...

It pays to use the web to search for alternate parts using the datasheet for the oem and equivalents, it can save £££s or $$$$s...

This assumes of course you know something about electronics..


----------



## minerva (Nov 1, 2010)

John,
point taken but therein lie the problem, I could find no data sheet for the fitted article, therefore it was difficult to find an alternative with no PIV or current rating to go on.
As to electronic experience I spent 20 years in the service many of them calibrating instrument landing systems so I still retain a bit although always willing to learn ;D


----------



## modeng2000 (Nov 2, 2010)

A down to earth chap then :


----------

